# Juno and Zona



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

When I stay over at my sister's house, I take Juno for a sleepover. My nieces and I walk over to a nearby park and we release the beasts! Then a photo shoot commences. 

https://imgur.com/KANqzxk


Juno is the Vizsla, Zona is the Doxiepoo!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Juno is very pretty. i saw you other post about her weight, for her age as a girl that is not really small. she looks very happy and well kept.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks Gabica! That's good to hear! Everyone tells me she's tiny, but they may just be unfamiliar with vizslas! Bende and Miksa are both so pretty!!


----------

